# Sound Effects at Free Sound Project



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey guys, thought this may be useful to some of you. There's a site called Free Sound Project, where you can sign up and get thousands of sound effects that people recorded themselves. Most of them are great. I linked the site below. 


freesound :: home page


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Just signed up. It's late. I'll have to check it out further later. Thanks again.


----------

